# Zombies in Area! Run!



## icemanjc (Jan 30, 2009)

I know this is a bit old, but I found it rather funny for some reason.





Source: AOL


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 31, 2009)

D'oh! I thought it would be about the zombie processes...
Or wait, here the zombie process needed before they can take such a picture. (do not try this at home..)


----------



## reed (Jan 31, 2009)

yes I saw that on the news. Really nice. If only other electrical panels could be "attacked."


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 8, 2009)

"Now where is my favorite bar the Winchester?"


----------

